# Dead Glowlight Tetra, not sure what happened



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm hoping that someone will have an idea what happened to my fish. . . 

I cycled a 20 gal long tank. I did a fishless cycle with pure ammonia. I also planted the tank. After the tank finally cycled and the ammonia was at 0 for 2 days, I added fish (5 glowlight tetra last monday).

All the fish did very well their first week in the tank. 4 would swim together. One fish (dubbed "the loner fish") liked to hang by itself.

I was planning on adding more fish tomorrow to my tank. However, last night, the loner fish wouldn't eat. I tried to get it to, but it wouldn't. It also didn't swim too much and appeared to be breathing rapidly. This morning it acted fine. Tonight, I found it dead at the back of the tank. It was really bloated 

Does anyone know what might have happened to it? I'm concerned for my other four fish. The appear to be fine, but I don't want them to catch whatever the loner fish had. I also don't want to introduce any other fish into the tank until I'm sure no others will get sick.

The loner fish appeared fine: good size, nice coloring, good appetite until last night.

My water params are:
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 3 ppm
pH: 8.0
Hardness: 13 dH
Temperature: 78 F.

I fertilize the plants in the tank twice a week with Nutrafin PlantGro.

Does anyone know what caused my fish to die? How long will it take before I know my other fish aren't infected? My fish is still under Petsmart warranty, but I don't want to replace it until I know my tank is safe. Thanks!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

kaythenewbie said:


> I'm hoping that someone will have an idea what happened to my fish. . .
> 
> I cycled a 20 gal long tank. I did a fishless cycle with pure ammonia. I also planted the tank. After the tank finally cycled and the ammonia was at 0 for 2 days, I added fish (5 glowlight tetra last monday).
> 
> ...


pH and hardness are a bit out of comfort range for glowlight tetra's but they may adapt if the conditions are stable and they are acclimated slowly. Could just be a case of a weak fish that was perhaps already ailing (not uncommon).
Would wait a week before introducing any more fish and might perhaps try a different source for fishes if possible.


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks. I know my water is a bit extreme. That's why I chose glowlights, they are a bit hardier than other tetras. The other four fish are doing great. I've been keeping a close eye on them. I think you're right about the one just being a weak fish. It never acted as active as the others. But I'll continue to watch my others closely.


----------

